# STOLEN KAYAKS AND GEAR!!!



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Where did they disappear from?


----------



## Lena (Jun 23, 2011)

they were stolen from our house in downtown pagosa springs, co. just trying to cover as much ground as possilbe... thanks for looking


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Lena,
There is a Flagstaff boaters page on Facebook and also the monsoon warriors website, should cover lots of the state of AZ. Also keep looking on flea bay and craigslist. I'll keep my eyes open down here in FLG!
Miss ya!
Tony


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Check craigslist religiously, I had a kayak disappear and another buzzer found it online and I was able to get the boat back.

Hope you are able to find your gear again, shit's so frustrating.


----------



## Lena (Jun 23, 2011)

*ALL GEAR FOUND!!!*

Through some mircale all our gear was discovered on someone's porch in Pagosa last Friday!!! Thank you all for keeping your eyes and ears open! Please pass on the good news! Thank you again and happy boating!


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

awesome!! will spread the news to the Flag crew.
TC


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Lena said:


> Through some mircale all our gear was discovered on someone's porch in Pagosa last Friday!!! Thank you all for keeping your eyes and ears open! Please pass on the good news! Thank you again and happy boating!


Super to hear a happy ending. I hope the porch "owner" gets what he deserves.


----------

